# Blackstar HT Studio 20 Head into a Peavey Bandit 65 combo amp help me please



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I recently received my Blackstar HT 20 head (with effects loop and an emulated output for direct in). But I do not have a speaker cabinet for it yet.

Since my Valveking 112 is in the shop, all I have for a speaker that I can use is the Peavey Bsndit 65 combo amp. This amplifier also has an effects loop.

Can I connect the send of the Blackstar to the Return of the Bandit 65 to use the speaker? Or will that introduce an issue with 2 power amps (BS HT20 and Bandit65)?

What about the 4 cable method that seems to be popular with the POD HD500X? Anyone know if that would work with the above mentioned units?

And what about the Emulated output of the Blackstar? If I can hook up phones (which I've already done), would I be able to connect that connection to the Bandit with better results?

If anyone in this forum knows an answer or 5 it would be muchly appreciated.

I've done a number of searches on the web, but I'd much prefer the input of the posters on this forum than some random Interwebs.

Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Reading the manual, it seems that there's a load protection circuit engaged when the HT Studio 20's master volume is set at zero. So as you mentioned, you could connect the Blackstar's effect send to the Bandit's effect return. 

Just make sure to keep the master of the Blackstar on zero and to remove any speaker cables from the speaker outs; having a cable connected to a speaker output jack would disengage the load protection circuit and potentially damage the amp.

Using the Speaker Emulated output would work, but would be more appropriate if you were connecting it to a P.A. or headphones. Otherwise, it's redundant to run a guitar speaker emulation through an actual guitar speaker. Then again, give it a try, you could prefer the results and there's no risk as long as you observe the same precautions.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

To be completely safe just plug the combo speaker into the head, unless it's hardwired of course


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I made something like this: 
http://www.mojotone.com/amp-parts/Adapters/Mojo-Speaker-Jack-Adapter#.VYlU_-1VhHw









Mine is not as "fancy" as I just used a regular jack at the end.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

davetcan said:


> To be completely safe just plug the combo speaker into the head, unless it's hardwired of course


Yeah, it seems to be.

Greco's solution would work perfectly.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> To be completely safe just plug the combo speaker into the head, unless it's hardwired of course


We sere typing basically the same thing at the same time...great minds think alike!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been gigging a HRD recently and I made the speaker connection long enough to run to a head that I take for back up.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys. I guess I have a couple of options here. The Peavy Bandit is hard wired....BUT, my Fender Blues Jr. has the detachable 1/4" jack. I should've checked before I made this thread...but hopefully something here will help another person.

I guess I just have to get a female to female 1/4" coupler and hook it up. I 'll need to pick up a speaker cable as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you need a coupler and a speaker cable or can you go direct from the head into the BJ and put the head on the floor behind the amp? Not really convenient but quick and easy. Just a thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Exactly what I do ;-) I can't sit the head on the HRD anyway so it goes on the floor behind it.



greco said:


> Do you need a coupler and a speaker cable or can you go direct from the head into the BJ and put the head on the floor behind the amp? Not really convenient but quick and easy. Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Exactly what I do ;-) I can't sit the head on the HRD anyway so it goes on the floor behind it.


Great minds continue to think alike AND type at almost the same time...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Of course, LOL.

Just make sure you don't have an ohm mismatch and that the speaker can handle what you're throwing at it  Shouldn't be a problem in this case I would think.



greco said:


> Great minds continue to think alike AND type at almost the same time...LOL
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@ Greco and Davetcan:

I can do that...which I will just to test the amp head. My only problem with this setup is that I want to mess around quite a bit with the amp controls just to find out what it can do. But just for testing purposes to make sure everything is OK with the amp this idear of yours will work well.

Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You'd be surprised how good some amps sound when they're facing away from you  Just spin the combo around so that you can access the controls on the head, it will sound fine.



Dorian2 said:


> @ Greco and Davetcan:
> 
> I can do that...which I will just to test the amp head. My only problem with this setup is that I want to mess around quite a bit with the amp controls just to find out what it can do. But just for testing purposes to make sure everything is OK with the amp this idear of yours will work well.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You'd be surprised how good some amps sound when they're facing away from you  Just spin the combo around so that you can access the controls on the head, it will sound fine.


:sSig_DOH: Why don't I often think of simple things like this? 

So much for *MY* "great mind"...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I do it at practice sometimes to get the perceived volume down a bit. I have had a couple of amps that went from zero to very loud and nothing in between so I used to just spin them for practice with the band. Also warms things up a bit if your amp is "spikey". :congratulatory:




greco said:


> :sSig_DOH: Why don't I often think of simple things like this?
> 
> So much for *MY* "great mind"...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Did some testing of the tones TOTT tonight with that setup. What a sweet sounding amp the Blackstar is. Cannot wait till I get my V30 back from the shop (I chickened out fixing the BIAS till I'm more familiar and confident with the process).

I just have bad memories of our Electronics teacher at NAIT showing us, with lights off, what can happen with a large CAP if you "mishandle" it. The light show was brilliant! But I don't have a large, high Resistant, rubber encased beast of a probe that he used to scare the crap out of us.


----------

